# Really Old Gillette Razor



## MercenaryDigger (Jul 13, 2014)

So I went back to my favorite dump site where I've found a bunch of bottles, this time with my metal detector, and look what I dug up.  It may not be worth much but its a pretty sweet find anyway.  Any ideas as to the age of this razor?


----------



## botlguy (Jul 13, 2014)

Well,,,,, I'm 75 and used one when I first started shaving about 1952. That was about the tail end of its popularity. Advances in shaving technology have speeded drastically since then. There is an old saying: "They don't make them like they used to" which is a slap at modern technology. Shaving is one of the areas that has improved dramatically and I for one am glad they don't make them like they used to. I'm getting the best shaves of my life with a disposable razor.     Jim


----------



## LC (Jul 13, 2014)

I used one in the sixties , they were still alive and well at that time .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 13, 2014)

I hate my disposables. They just don't work on me!


----------



## MercenaryDigger (Jul 13, 2014)

Well they still make really fancy, really expensive ones just like this...but I found this in an area where everything else was from the 20's and 30's.  And botlguy I totally agree, I'm sooo glad I didn't have to shave with a single blade back in the day, I'd probably end up slitting my own throat, LOL!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 13, 2014)

Of course, as a zit faced kid, nothing really worked well. Any of you ever use a styptic pencil to stop bleeding or a little dab of toilet paper and forget to remove it before picking up your date?[][]


----------



## MercenaryDigger (Jul 13, 2014)

Haha, fortunately I can say that has never happened.  With my space age 5 bladed vibrating Gillette razor I never get cut, unlike the poor sap who had to use the razor that I found, lol.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 13, 2014)

I get cut from my standard two-blade. The five-blade, though, albeit it sucks still on me, it doesn't go slice!


----------



## MercenaryDigger (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey Spirit, I almost forgot..I found one lonely marble out there today too, just an eyeball find.  You're into marbles right?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 13, 2014)

Mercenary digger, yup! I know practically nothing, but I know I love them! I also found one. See, my turtle ran away a couple days ago and I've been searching. In my search, I found a solitary white marble, about the size of a pearl. It's the same kind as a lemon piece I found not too far from it. So, it hit that collection up! Do show me, amigo!


----------



## MercenaryDigger (Jul 13, 2014)

Alright I will, but tomorrow, I'm hitting the sack now.  BTW, how exactly does a turtle "run away"??? Lol.  And isn't a bear supposed to have a nose that's 5 times better than a hound dog? Couldn't you just sniff out where he went?  ;-)


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 13, 2014)

Sleep well! And haw haw haw! My nose is stuffed with an untimely cold, and he hit the creek down to the lake I do believe. He got out of his pond, I am assuming climbed the fence, and ran like Yogi from Mister Ranger to the woods, and creek--ultimately, of course, the lake. 6 years and he up and runs away.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice old razor, that looks like an early one. Regarding the discussion of the virtues (or lack thereof) of this kind of razor, I gotta say that they are much more versatile than disposables, especially when they have the handle which adjusts the exposed edge when rotated. Granted, with the versatility comes increased risk of cuts/slices, but personally I've gotten the closest shaves using the oldschool razors. It's like the difference between plastic-handled safety scissors and well-machined, pointy imported Fiskars; provided you're not clumsy the latter will do a much better job, but if you're not interested in looking at what you're doing then the cheapo items will be a safer choice. My father bought a huge box of NOS 1960s 8-packs of blades off ebay in the late 90s for very cheap, with literally hundreds of 8-blade packs. At the time I calculated that it was something like a 110 year supply of blades if wastefully replaced every week. I do have rather thin and sparse facial hair and smooth skin though, so for my rather light needs it would probably be enough for 3 or 4 lifetimes. My Catholic priest drinking buddy saw mine and commented that they are "The Gentleman's Razor". Being the plebeian I am, it's wise not to disagree with a man of God. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2014)

Amusing in the extreme. Heh.


----------



## LisaTammy (Jul 14, 2014)

I didn't think Bears shaved.  No wonder even 5 blades can't get through your coat though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a human form too. Heh. Hard to type with paws!


----------



## LisaTammy (Jul 14, 2014)

Ahhhhh, I am beginning to understand lol.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2014)

Called a werebear. People think that too cute, for some reason. So, mainly I'm just a bear.


----------



## MercenaryDigger (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey Spirit, here's the marble I found yesterday that I promised a pic of.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 14, 2014)

Shave? Not since the second week of February..............................1979.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2014)

Mercenary, not a bad one. I found a similar piece with more colour once... I lost most of my marbles. Looks like an older one. People in the marble's area here might be able to tell you something on it (albeit all they tell me is to get a book!) Check out this marble (no, I do not own it but some day intend to!) It's a German handmade sulphide marble with Standing Bear (Yes, I named him already. Heh heh.) Osia, do you have a beard!?


----------



## MercenaryDigger (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, they tell you that because they probably don't really know much either.  How can you tell them apart??  That marble is pretty sweet though, I'd love to have one with a bear or any animal in it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 16, 2014)

The older generation around here has said, "We played with those when we were kids," if I showed them something I found. So, I've learned to tell when it's before the '60s (usually) from them. Sadly mostly they're not here anymore (be them not on this World or moved away to greener pastures.) A marble book on 1950s on marbles would benefit us both, both I still haven't been able to get down to my local library (I have a card, but it's vanished!) so no time soon will I be able to say more than, "I like your marble," and "You gonna fix up that razor to shave with?" Is a blade still in it?


----------



## MercenaryDigger (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't know if there's a blade in it still, but I need to give it a WD-40 bath and see.  Its a pretty nice one too, its heavy for such a small razor.  I need it to work though, ill have a beard in no time if it doesn't, haha.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 22, 2014)

I'M WITH YOU OSIA..I HAVEN'T SHAVED SINCE I WENT ON DISABILITY BACK IN 83 . MY WIFE HATES IT ,,BUT I HATED SHAVING EVEN MORE .


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 22, 2014)

Well all yuou shavers,  I used to use Gilet but my grandson told me about a razor he uses and they are unbelievable.  Collar Shave Club, iNC.  1200 World Wide Blvd.  Hebron KY, 41048 They are a low priced success in my world - they last three of four days longer and cost half as much aw Gillet.  RED Matthews


----------

